# NIP - Finished Hollow Form - Now and urn



## The PenSmith (Jan 26, 2015)

A friend gave me a piece of Norfolk Island Pine last week that was really aged and bone dry. I turned it and found a little bit of cream coloring and lots of gray streaking which is typical for dry NIP. We had planned to offer it for sale this weekend at an art show but a guy that I know lost his dad on Friday and he needed an urn, now it is an urn. 

I still have to make the top but I have enough of the wood left from the tenon to make a top. I really like to have a threaded lid for urns but it was to late on this vessel so a tight fitting lid should be okay. 

Overall it is 9" tall and about 7" in diameter at the widest. This first shot was so the customer could see the 
'star' created by the branches. The wall thickness is somewhat under 3/16".

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

VERY nice wood and workmanship!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2015)

That's great! I love the way you oriented the branches.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Great work Jim. He should be very pleased with that.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 27, 2015)

Beauty!


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 28, 2015)

Outstanding work Jim!

JayT


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2015)

Jim, this is a beautiful job, and you really oriented the branches perfectly. Doesn't seem like the dryness affected your ability to get a superb finish. I have I think one piece left of NIP in my outside storage, and it's probably 2.5 to 3 yrs old...I expect it to have challenges when I get to it.
My sincere condolences to your friend for the loss of his dad, it's great that you were able to help provide him with this beautiful urn.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 28, 2015)

If you have old, dry NIP, one trick to try is to soak it in water for a few days before you turn it. It will rehydrate and you'll get a better cut.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 28, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> If you have old, dry NIP, one trick to try is to soak it in water for a few days before you turn it. It will rehydrate and you'll get a better cut.


Very cool tip Tim...I just hope I remember that when I get around to it. Does that work well for other woods that may be on overly dry and softish side, or mostly a NIP thing?


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't tried it on any other woods. I'm sure it would work well on similar woods.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2015)

That's a beauty Jim, I like everything about it!


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful, Jim!!


----------

